# one better than the other?



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

Is their much of a difference between carefresh and kaytee total comfort bedding??? I know their is a slight difference in price, but other than that is their much of a difference?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I used to use Carefresh, but about 3 months ago swtiched to kaytee total comfort bedding only cuz it was cheaper. The only difference besides the price is the feel of it. Its alot softer than Carefresh and a bit finer too. Other than that, there both great types of bedding to use. Even tho it doesnt look like much is in the Total Comfort it does expand and lasts as long as the 40L of the CareFresh.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

do they both seem to soak up the same amount of wetness? is one dustier than the other or anything like that?


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

here the carefresh is cheaper than the total comfort.

total comfort is 16.99 for 40 Liters
carefresh is 14.99 for 50 Liters


maybe i will go with carefresh since i will get 10 liters more for 2 bucks less.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

To me they about the same when it comes to soaking up water or urine. About the extra dust...They seems to be a slight bit more in the Total Comfort but I dont really notice it much cuz it settles at the bottom of the bag. Wow! Over here in Cali TotalComfort is $13.99 and CareFresh is $18.99!


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

It's all about the shipping costs. I have a tendency to use whatever is cheapest but still safe. The rats certainly don't care.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

well I got some carefresh and after seeing how much it takes to fill all the cages I have I think I am going to switch to aspen. I can get a good sized bag of aspen for $4. A bag of carefresh that is a little smaller than the bag of aspen is $10. So due to the cost of carefresh and how much I will be using it's just not cost effective. But aspen is a good bedding too, so I'll just use it next time I buy bedding.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

aspen is cheaper but i find that its not as effective at cutting odours as say yesterday news or carefresh. for me the extra cost of yesterday news is worth it for the ordour control it offers.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

i will check out the prices of yesterdays news, thanks.


----------

